# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  شكر وتقدير وامتنان....  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## المستحيل_

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما يليق بجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك  اتوجه بالشكر الجزيل والتقدير والامتنان الكبير الى هذا المنتدى الكبير  المتداول العربي ممثله بادارته ومشرفيه واعضاءه  واخص بالشكر الكبير اداره المتداول العربي لمنحها لي لقب فاجأني كثيرا وهو( متداول مميز) الذي جعلني ارتعد خوفا الا اكون بمستواه امام هذا المنتدى المعطاء ومما زاد الحمل والمسؤوليه على كاهلي وعاتقي ان اقدم كل ما هو بوسعي الى اعضاء هذا المنتدى الذي اشعر بانتماء كبير الى كل جدرانه جعله الله مفخره العالم اجمع...  كل الشكر لكم ايها المتداول العربي واقولها وكلي ايمان بان هذا اللقب هو  تكليف   لا   تشريف  اسال الله عز وجل ان اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع

----------


## HAMEED

مبروك عليك اللقب ابا سليمان لأنك تستحقه بالفعل  :Eh S(7):     تحياتي

----------


## سمير صيام

مبرووك عليك اللقب ياغالى 
فانت اهل له ان شاء الله

----------


## عمر حلاق

تستحق بجدارة يا أبوسليمان 
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## salahn

الحقيقه انك تستاهل

----------


## الهـــــاجري

تستحق التميـيـــز اخي المستحيل   بما وُجد من مجهود مشرف وقلبٌ كبير يسع الجميع

----------


## الغلبان

مميز يا ابوسليمان .. كبير يا كبير  :015:

----------


## أبو سليم

متميز دائما ابو سليمان ... تستحقه بجداره  ..... ألف مبروووووووك  
بارك الله فيك ...       
.

----------


## WhiTe TiGer

الف الف مبروك  
والله تستحق اللقب عن جداره  
 " كان الله فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخيه " 
وانت تستحق كل خير على ما قدمته وما زلت تقدمه لاخوانك بدون مقابل والاجر والثواب عند رب العباد  
وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه يا  مميز  :Big Grin:

----------


## M7tar

مبروك اخوي المستحيل  تستاهل اكثر

----------


## زين

ما شاء الله مبارك عليك اللقب تستاهل يا اخ ابو سليمان وبإذن الله فاتحة خير عليك ومزيد من التميز فى كل حياتك يارب ونسأل الله ان يرزقك السعادة فى الدنيا والآخرة :Eh S(7):

----------


## trojan of troy

والله يالمستحيل حق والحق يجب ان يقال انت من القلة القلائل اللي تستاهلون اكثر من هذا اللقب

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

مبارك عليك أخى العزيز 
تستحقها عن جدارة   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## متفائل محبوب

وفرحان أووي  ..  :Big Grin:  
مبرووك  ..   :Icon26:

----------


## وضاح عطار

ألف مبروك أخي العزيز 
وهذه مسؤولية كبيرة وأنت سيد العارفين . 
وأنت فعلا إنسان خبير ومحترم  
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك

----------


## واقعـــي

تستاهل ابوسليمان ولو انه جا متأخر لكن ان يأتي متأخرا خيرا من ان لايأتي ومن وجهة نظري الشخصية ان اللقب هو الذي يتشرف بك وبعطاءك ولكن !   الف مبروك ابوسليمان والجائزة الكبرى لي ولك وللجميع ان نكسب رضى الله ونحصد ثمرة هذا الرضى الفوز بالجنة جمعنا الله واياكم تحت ضله يوم لاضل الا ضله .

----------


## almalek77

تستحقه وبكل جدارة وصدقا منذ يومين فقط تعجبت لم لم تمنح هذا اللقب إلى الآن .. وتفاجأت جدا فكأني شعرت به قبل أن يحدث ..ألف مبروك أعانك الله يا أبو سليمان

----------


## رمز

مبارك عليك اللقب   دمت مميزا

----------


## ابو الصلاح

بسم الله 
مبارك الوصف الجديد اخي ابو سليمان و اسال الله ان يوفقك لما يحب و يرضى و ان يبقيك دائما متميزا   همسه:اسال الله ان يبعد عنك الشيطان ألا يغرنك في نفسك

----------


## SASA

مبروك هذا اللقب الذي تستحقه بجدارة. فأنت تستحق كل الخير والتقدير والتميز

----------


## جاسر

مبارك عليك اللقب   دمت مميزا

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

استاذ  بو  سليمان   اسمك  لحالك  يكفيك  عن  جميع الألقاب  مهما  كبرت  ..

----------


## حكيم سلماني

والله تستاهل كل خير ابا سليمان  :015:  
وشاره التميز هي التي تتشرف بك  
والشكر موصول للاداره علي هذه اللفته الكريمه  
بالتوفيق عزيزي ومن نجاح الي نجاح باذن الله  
تحياتي  :Asvc:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

مبارك اخي على هذا اللقب انت رجل عطاء

----------


## I am Mohammad

أبــو ســلـــيــمـــان  انت رجل عظيم ..   وهذا اللقب أقل مما تستحق  المنتدى هو من يشرف بوجودك  نتنمنى لك السعادة والصحة والعافية  :015:

----------


## محمد27

الف مبرووووك ابوسليمان 
والله إنك تستحقه وأكثر  
من نجاح الى نجاح يا اباسليمان 
بالتوفيق 
محبك

----------


## pal-forex

> أبــو ســلـــيــمـــان  انت رجل عظيم ..  وهذا اللقب أقل مما تستحق  المنتدى هو من يشرف بوجودك  نتنمنى لك السعادة والصحة والعافية

 الف الف مبروك اخ ابو سليمان  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## mahmoud123456

مسؤولية كبيرة الان بهذا اللقب القيت على عاتقك و انت قدها و قدود يا ابا سليمان و تستحق هذا اللقب بجدارة - صدقني -و انا لا اجامل بقول كلمة الحق . و فقك الله .

----------


## هشام شامي

البروفسور = الاستاذ . . المدرسة   المعلم   الخبير     المحلل الفني المتميز    الكبير    الانسان      كلها القاب انت اكبر منها يا ابا سليمان واقولها بصدق وبدون مجامله ويشهد الله  في انتظار المزيد من الابداعات لخدمة اخوانك وفقك الله استاذي

----------


## المستحيل_

> مبروك عليك اللقب ابا سليمان لأنك تستحقه بالفعل     تحياتي

   

> مبرووك عليك اللقب ياغالى   فانت اهل له ان شاء الله

  

> تستحق بجدارة يا أبوسليمان  بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

  

> الحقيقه انك تستاهل

   

> تستحق التميـيـــز اخي المستحيل    بما وُجد من مجهود مشرف وقلبٌ كبير يسع الجميع

  

> مميز يا ابوسليمان .. كبير يا كبير

 اشكركم من كل قلبي زاسال الله العلي القدير ان يوفقنا واياكم لما فيه خير وصلاح

----------


## المستحيل_

> متميز دائما ابو سليمان ... تستحقه بجداره ..... ألف مبروووووووك  
> بارك الله فيك ...       
> .

  

> الف الف مبروك   والله تستحق اللقب عن جداره   " كان الله فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخيه "  وانت تستحق كل خير على ما قدمته وما زلت تقدمه لاخوانك بدون مقابل والاجر والثواب عند رب العباد   وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه يا مميز

   

> مبروك اخوي المستحيل   تستاهل اكثر

   

> ما شاء الله مبارك عليك اللقب تستاهل يا اخ ابو سليمان وبإذن الله فاتحة خير عليك ومزيد من التميز فى كل حياتك يارب ونسأل الله ان يرزقك السعادة فى الدنيا والآخرة

  

> والله يالمستحيل حق والحق يجب ان يقال انت من القلة القلائل اللي تستاهلون اكثر من هذا اللقب

   

> مبارك عليك أخى العزيز  تستحقها عن جدارة

  كل الود والتقدير لكم  ولمشاعركم الطيبه

----------


## npoleon

الف مبروك اخي ابوسليمان ، تستحقه بجدارة وشكراً للمنتدى الذي منح اللقب المناسب للرجل المناسب 
لك كل التقدير

----------


## المستحيل_

> وفرحان أووي ..   مبرووك ..

  

> ألف مبروك أخي العزيز 
> وهذه مسؤولية كبيرة وأنت سيد العارفين . 
> وأنت فعلا إنسان خبير ومحترم  
> بارك الله فيك ونفع بك

  

> تستحقه وبكل جدارة وصدقا منذ يومين فقط تعجبت لم لم تمنح هذا اللقب إلى الآن .. وتفاجأت جدا فكأني شعرت به قبل أن يحدث ..ألف مبروك أعانك الله يا أبو سليمان

  

> مبارك عليك اللقب   دمت مميزا

   

> بسم الله  مبارك الوصف الجديد اخي ابو سليمان و اسال الله ان يوفقك لما يحب و يرضى و ان يبقيك دائما متميزا   همسه:اسال الله ان يبعد عنك الشيطان ألا يغرنك في نفسك

  

> مبروك هذا اللقب الذي تستحقه بجدارة. فأنت تستحق كل الخير والتقدير والتميز

   

> مبارك عليك اللقب    دمت مميزا

 بارك الله بكم جميعا وكما اسلفت فان هذا اللقب  تكليف...لا...تشريف

----------


## المستحيل_

> استاذ بو سليمان اسمك لحالك يكفيك عن جميع الألقاب مهما كبرت ..

   

> والله تستاهل كل خير ابا سليمان   وشاره التميز هي التي تتشرف بك   والشكر موصول للاداره علي هذه اللفته الكريمه   بالتوفيق عزيزي ومن نجاح الي نجاح باذن الله   
> تحياتي

  

> مبارك اخي على هذا اللقب انت رجل عطاء

  

> أبــو ســلـــيــمـــان  انت رجل عظيم ..  وهذا اللقب أقل مما تستحق  المنتدى هو من يشرف بوجودك  نتنمنى لك السعادة والصحة والعافية

  

> الف مبرووووك ابوسليمان 
> والله إنك تستحقه وأكثر  
> من نجاح الى نجاح يا اباسليمان 
> بالتوفيق 
> محبك

   

> الف الف مبروك اخ ابو سليمان

  اعزكم الله ورفع قدركم العظمه لله وحده  اسال الله ان اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع

----------


## المستحيل_

> مسؤولية كبيرة الان بهذا اللقب القيت على عاتقك و انت قدها و قدود يا ابا سليمان و تستحق هذا اللقب بجدارة - صدقني -و انا لا اجامل بقول كلمة الحق . و فقك الله .

   

> البروفسور  = الاستاذ . . المدرسة   المعلم   الخبير     المحلل الفني المتميز    الكبير    الانسان      كلها القاب انت اكبر منها يا ابا سليمان واقولها بصدق وبدون مجامله ويشهد الله  في انتظار المزيد من الابداعات لخدمة اخوانك وفقك الله استاذي

   

> الف مبروك اخي ابوسليمان ، تستحقه بجدارة وشكراً للمنتدى الذي منح اللقب المناسب للرجل المناسب  لك كل التقدير

  اسعدتمونى بمرورك  واخجلتموني بكرمكم ادامكم الله وبارك فيكم ورزقكم من حيث لا تحتسبون

----------


## عيني ترف

تشرف اللقب يا ابو سليمان ببقائه تحت معرفك ألف مبروووووووووووووك

----------


## mahmoudh7

مبارك عليك اللقب    :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7): 
دمت مميزا   :Inlove:

----------


## واقعـــي

مبروك ابوسليمان ويعلم الله انني باركت لك عند دخولي فجرا تقريبا ولكنني فوجئت عند دخوليى الان بانها حذفت وربما بسبب دعابتي معك بان لاتكون كمن سبقوك من المتميزين قلت مشاركاتهم وابداعاتهم بعد التميز وكان حري بالادارة ان تحذف ماتراه غير مناسب وتترك مباركتي لاخي ابوسليمان لما له من معزة خاصة لدي وهو يعلم ذلك .  مرة اخرى اخي ابوسليمان اللقب يتشرف بك ويتشرف ان يحمله امثالك والحمدلله ان كل من يحملونه فعلا يستحقونه وهم رموزنا . اتمنى لك التوفيق وتواصل العطاء ومزيد من النجاح .

----------


## Epic

مبروك وتستحقها بجداره اخى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## [email protected]

مبروك اخوي المستحيل تستاهله عن جداره

----------


## azxd

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للغالى ابو سليمان وتستحقها عن جدارة ومن نجاح الى نجاح بإذن الله :AA:  :AA:  :AA:

----------


## أسامه عبده

. الأخ الحبيب الغالي أبو سليمان   الشكر والتقدير والإمتنان لك أنت ومن هم مثلك من الأعضاء الذين بالفعل أقل ما يوصفون به أنهم متميزون   ما أجمل أن يجتمع العطاء مع الجوده مع الأخلاق العالية   وأنت ما شاء الله تجمعت فيك هذه الصفات وغيرها مما نستفيد منه جميعا   تأكد أن هذا اللقب لن يزيدك أي شيء ، فأنت كبير في قلوب الجميع بعطائك وأخلاقك العالية ، ولكنه أقل ما يقدمه المتداول العربي لك عرفانا وشكرا   بارك الله فيك وفيما تقدم ، وأسأل الله تعالى أن يرزقنا وإياك النية الصالحه والخالصه لوجه الله ، ويسدد أعمالنا ويبارك فيها ، ويجنبنا الشيطان   وفقك الله وسدد خطاك ، ومن نجاح إلى نجاح بإذن الله

----------


## egypt0

الف الف مبروك اخى الكريم وفعلا انتا تستحق اكتر من ذلك لتحليلاتك الرائعه

----------


## قدوري محمد

ماشاء الله وبارك الله فيك

----------


## المستحيل_

> الف مبروك اخي ابوسليمان ، تستحقه بجدارة وشكراً للمنتدى الذي منح اللقب المناسب للرجل المناسب   لك كل التقدير

   

> تشرف اللقب يا ابو سليمان ببقائه تحت معرفك  ألف مبروووووووووووووك

   

> مبارك عليك اللقب       دمت مميزا

  اشكركم جميعا على مشاعركم الطيبه وما التميز الممنوح الا مسؤوليه اكبر اسال الله ان نكون جميعا اهلا لها

----------


## المستحيل_

> مبروك ابوسليمان ويعلم الله انني باركت لك عند دخولي فجرا تقريبا ولكنني فوجئت عند دخوليى الان بانها حذفت وربما بسبب دعابتي معك بان لاتكون كمن سبقوك من المتميزين قلت مشاركاتهم وابداعاتهم بعد التميز وكان حري بالادارة ان تحذف ماتراه غير مناسب وتترك مباركتي لاخي ابوسليمان لما له من معزة خاصة لدي وهو يعلم ذلك .  مرة اخرى اخي ابوسليمان اللقب يتشرف بك ويتشرف ان يحمله امثالك والحمدلله ان كل من يحملونه فعلا يستحقونه وهم رموزنا . اتمنى لك التوفيق وتواصل العطاء ومزيد من النجاح .

 هلا والله بالغالي ابوخالد حتى لو متاخره تهنئتك فهي واصله الى القلب من غير ان تكتبها والله  اخي الحبيب ابوخالد اسال الله عز وجل ان ينعم علينا وعليك وعلى الامه الاسلاميه بالفردوس الاعلى  ابوخالد ( واقعي ) اتمنى ان يعود هذا المعرف متفاعلا كما عهدته منذ سنين ولا تعلم كم يؤثر في نفسي عندما اراه يذكرني بالايام الخوالي  سعدت جدا بوجود هذا المعرف في موضوعي فحللت اهلا ووطات سهلا يا غالي    

> مبروك وتستحقها بجداره اخى

   

> مبروك اخوي المستحيل تستاهله عن جداره

  

> الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للغالى ابو سليمان وتستحقها عن جدارة ومن نجاح الى نجاح بإذن الله

  

> الف الف مبروك اخى الكريم وفعلا انتا تستحق اكتر من ذلك لتحليلاتك الرائعه

  

> ماشاء الله وبارك الله فيك

 اشكركم اخوتي  واسال الله ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم جميعا تقبلوا ودي وتقديري

----------


## مساهمكو

تستاهل والله ..  وذلك لتميزك في الأخلاق والتعامل وتقديم الفائدة للجميع ...

----------


## المستحيل_

> .  الأخ الحبيب الغالي أبو سليمان   الشكر والتقدير والإمتنان لك أنت ومن هم مثلك من الأعضاء الذين بالفعل أقل ما يوصفون به أنهم متميزون   ما أجمل أن يجتمع العطاء مع الجوده مع الأخلاق العالية   وأنت ما شاء الله تجمعت فيك هذه الصفات وغيرها مما نستفيد منه جميعا   تأكد أن هذا اللقب لن يزيدك أي شيء ، فأنت كبير في قلوب الجميع بعطائك وأخلاقك العالية ، ولكنه أقل ما يقدمه المتداول العربي لك عرفانا وشكرا   بارك الله فيك وفيما تقدم ، وأسأل الله تعالى أن يرزقنا وإياك النية الصالحه والخالصه لوجه الله ، ويسدد أعمالنا ويبارك فيها ، ويجنبنا الشيطان    وفقك الله وسدد خطاك ، ومن نجاح إلى نجاح بإذن الله

 الاخ العزيز والغالي ابوعاصم تعليقك على موضوعي وتبريكك هو اكبر تميز بالنسبه لي دون ادنى مجامله....  وحقيقه ان هذا اللقب ما هو الا مسؤوليه كبيره لا اعتقد انه من البساطه المحافظه عليها  فليس المهم ان تصل الى اللقب لكن الاهم ان تحافظ عليه  اسال الله العلي القدير ان ينير بصيرتي ويقدرني بكل ما استطيع في خدمه هذا الصرح الكبير واعضاءه الكرام  اكرر شكري وتقديري الى المتداول العربي اداره واعضاء ومشرفين  ودي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم اخي ابوعاصم

----------


## momtaz12

انت فعلا مميز اخى ابو سليمان حتى من قبل ان تاخذ لقب المتداول تقبل ودى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## طلال السميري

أخي أبو سليمان  أنت تميزت في قلوبنا قبل كل شئ أما تميزك في العملات فهذا شئ مفروغ منه هذا اللقب هو الذي يتشرف بك.  وفقنا الله اياك  اخوك المحب طلال

----------


## خالد الفهد

لعلي اليوم " ألمح " في عيني كلمة  " متداول مميز " الفرحة و السعادة فلقد اضافوا إليها كلمة جديدة و إسم جديد " المستحيل "  ...  نبارك لـ " لقب متداول متميز " بإنضمامك إليه ...    :Eh S(7):

----------


## FUTURE MAN

مبروووووووووووووووووووك
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## عاشقهامدينة

ليه مستغرب؟؟!! 
أنت فعلأً متداول متميز  :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:  
بل لو أردت الانصاف تستحق أكثر 
لكن هنا المشرفين حريصين ويعملون بنظام  :Regular Smile:  
ومجهزين لك لقب أقوى بس اصبر  :Regular Smile:  
الله يبارك لك ويوفقك

----------


## المدارج

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك .........يا أبا سليمان نيشان انت اهلا له ....الله يعينك على إثراء التكليف

----------


## مشاري بن محمد

الف مبرووك والى الافضل دائماً

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

لقب تستحقه عن جدارة  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  يامن حددت إقامة المستحيل في أحلام العاجزين  :Good:

----------


## WD GANN

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## Teirawi

تستاهل يا أصيل  وشكراً للإدارة لتكريمك وتكريم امثالك وفقك الله وسدد خطاك ورزقك الجنة

----------


## aziz6565

تستحق التمـيـــز اخي المستحيل

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

الف مبروك   وعقبال مشرف ان شاء الله  وفقك الله وسدد خطاك  محبك ابو تركي الثبيتي

----------


## أبو قمر

الأستاذ أبو سليمان تستحق التكريم والتقدير فأنت أهل له ومن أعماق قلبي ارجو لك التوفيق والسداد  ألف مبارك وأعانك الله

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

مبارك عليك أخي  وتستاهل كل خير

----------


## ehabbb

:Icon26:  الف مبروك اخى ابو سليمان  :Icon26:    تستحق لقب مميز  :Good:

----------


## علي الحلبي

الف مبروك ابا سليمان تستحق اكثر من ذلك   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## aljooore

ألف مبروك أخي العزيز وتستاهل 
وهذه مسؤولية كبيرة وأنت سيد العارفين . 
وأنت فعلا إنسان خبير ومحترم  
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ألف مبروك أبا سليمان ،
أسأل الله أن يقدرك على خدمة المنتدى وأعضائه.

----------


## njjar

تستاهل اللقب
الف مبروك

----------


## t.analysis

الف مبروك ابا سليمان

----------


## walid115

الف مليون مبروك ابا سليمان

----------


## adelreda

ألف مبروك أبا سليمان

----------


## محمد دحروج

:015:  :015:  :015:  :015: مبروك اخي المستحيل وكلنا نعلم ونعتقد انك متميز فعلا لذلك فان اللقب جاء ليقرر واقع ولم يزد شيئا ... الى المزيد من العطاء. :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## hre007

تستحق اللقب بجدارة أخي أبوسليمان   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## نديم الذكريات

الف الف مبروك أخي أبو سليمان   وفي الحقيقة تستاهل كل خير يا اخي العزيز  
وإن شاء الله إلى القاب جدية تليق بكل معلم في هذه العائلة الكبيرة   وتقبل تحياتي

----------


## smsaad

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   مبروك اخي الكريم / ابوسليمان ... وتستاهل اكثر  أسأل الله للجميع التوفيق

----------


## عياد

ألف ألف مبروك يابوسليمان  تستاهل كل خير وتشرف اللقب بك   خالص امنياتي لك بالتوفيق والتفوق دائما

----------


## حكار فوزي

مبروك أخونا أبو سليمان  أرجو لك التوفيق والسداد  تقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري. :Eh S(7):

----------


## SL

ألف الف الف  مبروك أبو سليمان
تستحق التكريم  :015:  :015:  :015:  
تقبل تحياتي  على بركة الله

----------


## يورو2006

الف مبروك  :Asvc: ياغالى والى الامام دائما  :Eh S(7):

----------

